# Avengers 4



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/18)

The official trailer has been released. Im a massive Marvel fan and this looks like its going to be epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

I seriously dislike Robert Downey jnr as Iron Man, to cocky all the time so the trailer made me happy

His only redeeming factor is both Captain and Thanos kicked his ass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I seriously dislike Robert Downey jnr as Iron Man, to cocky all the time so the trailer made me happy
> 
> His only redeeming factor is both Captain and Thanos kicked his ass.


But i think thats the whole idea. Its the character, the whole billionaire playboy thing

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I seriously dislike Robert Downey jnr as Iron Man, to cocky all the time so the trailer made me happy
> 
> His only redeeming factor is both Captain and Thanos kicked his ass.




I disagree @jm10 ... Robert Downey Jnr
being cocky is what makes his role, what makes up his character as Iron man ... if Iron man was not in as with the rest of the cast then it would not be the "avengers" ... there roles are meant to be corny, cocky, funny etc...which is relatable not the typical stereo "super hero type"... Agh but that's my opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> I disagree @jm10 ... Robert Downey Jnr
> being cocky is what makes his role, what makes up his character as Iron man ... if Iron man was not in as with the rest of the cast then it would not be the "avengers" ... there roles are meant to be corny, cocky, funny etc...which is relatable not the typical stereo "super hero type"... Agh but that's my opinion



I would also disagree because of character evolution, if you are a so called play boy billionaire who fights for justice and the people then you have a very good moral compass which i doubt any play boy billionaire has, plus before he became Iron he was this playboy and after he became Iron man he changed for the betterment of the people(sacrificing himself in a scene or two) 
He was a playboy billionaire, he could of built his suits and been a playboy the whole day with them but he chose to be better.

Secondly with character evolution, a prime example is Batman, after his fight with Superman he grew a heart and wasn’t so distant and cared(remember when superman pulled the mother boxes apart and Batman looked up and said “Clark” in a worried voice.

Im not saying change Iron man, no I’m saying evolve him so he actually fits the Avengers team because Cap will always be the leader so Stark is what, the cocky back up, he should be evolving into a leader.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/12/18)

Can't wait for this to be released. 

Robert as Iron Man was a great casting choice. He has the capability to play a character that people can hate and love at the same time.

I can't see any other actor be the full of himself Tony Stark. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> I would also disagree because of character evolution, if you are a so called play boy billionaire who fights for justice and the people then you have a very good moral compass which i doubt any play boy billionaire has, plus before he became Iron he was this playboy and after he became Iron man he changed for the betterment of the people(sacrificing himself in a scene or two)
> He was a playboy billionaire, he could of built his suits and been a playboy the whole day with them but he chose to be better.
> 
> Secondly with character evolution, a prime example is Batman, after his fight with Superman he grew a heart and wasn’t so distant and cared(remember when superman pulled the mother boxes apart and Batman looked up and said “Clark” in a worried voice.
> ...




Point taken ... I see where u going & somewhat agree! 
But I still feel he plays his character role very well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (9/12/18)

Apparently Iron Man was created as a challenge by Stan Lee. He gave himself a dare to create a hero that nobody would like and then force people to like him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (16/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (16/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> View attachment 153899

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (17/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/12/18)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 153949





Ok this had me in tears lmfao!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (17/12/18)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 153949



The freaky thing about that is, why is it dated 2015?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (21/12/18)

You can say what you want about these characters..., they fit the bill.
I do however have a few issues with other choices but none were disappointing enough to write an essay in my diary.
R.I.P. Stan Lee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/18)

Dc comics need a serious upgrade.Ben afflect should make romcoms and stay clear of action flicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/18)

Stan was blessed to see most of his characters come to life and take part in the scenes.
He also had a hand in picking these actors to portray them and he's choices were spot on for the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------

